# My new avatar



## Rambler14 (Jul 10, 2006)

It's kinda crude cuz I suck at graphics, but damn Gina is hot.


----------



## Sterling (Dec 14, 2006)

Rambler14 said:


> It's kinda crude cuz I suck at graphics, but damn Gina is hot.


Nice...very nice...:thumbsup:


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

I can add a border to it or something if you like.


----------

